#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-08
<Kilos> morning africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> salut ariabbas
<Kilos> i dont know what language you speak
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> o/ Africa :)
<elacheche> https://www.gnome.org/news/2015/05/goodbye-marco/ You use his software..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-09
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> morning Africa :)
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Kilos, :) what's up?
<Kilos> did you see the mail from jose?
<Kilos> about members on the map
<Kilos> whats the UMB ubuntu members board?
<Kilos> hey wake up elacheche
<Kilos> dont rock my boat and then run
<elacheche> Kilos, am here :D just have a hardware failure x) need to deal with it.. Yeah I saw the email, didn't read it yet
<Kilos> lol ok
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue420#Welcome_New_Members_and_Developers
<Kilos> yeah i read that in the news letter, well done elacheche
<Kilos> next move is updating the map hehe
<elacheche> No no no!! Well done for you! If you didn't believe that the new slot is important we never get that much in one night..
<elacheche> You're the coach, am the player :)
<Kilos> we make a good team
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> You think that I should maintain the MAP?? I thought about ahoneybun, maybe he should do it :) As he's a little shy and it's good to share the tasks :)
<Kilos> if he will thats cool, as long as someone does it
<Kilos> you didnt answer me man, is the UMB us?
<elacheche> OK, we ask him.. if no one says that he'll be in charge I'll do it..
<elacheche> UMB I think so :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> Anyway, I'll try to update the map asap, to findout how this is really working :) Than I'll help the new maintainer.. :)
<Kilos> good man ty :)
<Kilos> maybe it can be automated somehow
<elacheche> That's what am thinking about :)
<elacheche> bzr + contribution from new ubuntu members + script to deploy online :)
<elacheche> That's an easy thing to do.. Just like the Ubuntu Planet did..
<Kilos> aha thats good
<superfly> Kilos: UMB = Ubuntu Membership Board
<Kilos> oh my ty superfly  thats us
<Kilos> we gotta sort the map
<Kilos> ill point my favourite tunisian a the job
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> l000l Kilos :D How many Tunisians do you know :p
<Kilos> 3
<Kilos> anis bedis and neo
<elacheche> Ah! Yeah you're right :p You forgot luna :p
<Kilos> oh yes, dont forget luna
<elacheche> hahaha never :D :p
<Kilos> tell her to visit us more
<elacheche> Right away
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we need peeps on the council too
<elacheche> I'm telling them all to visit us.. But they're lazy :(
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you guys eat too many dates
<elacheche> About the map.. When you see ahoneybun ask him if he wanna do that :) I want him to be more involved.. :) And in anyways I'll try to update the map tonight so I can know exactly how the process is.. :)
<Kilos> yes then you can maybe teach and help him
<Kilos> till he can do it on his own
<elacheche> Yep :) Or just script a thing and share it on bzr then will script an auto-deployment script for the updates.. :)
<Kilos> and feed luna energy food, cant have lazy council members
<elacheche> hahahah :D
<Kilos> the thing is getting admin rites on it
<elacheche> I'll see that tonight :)
<Kilos> elacheche  feedback?
<Kilos> or isnt it tonight yet
<Kilos> elacheche  luna who
<Kilos> i only remeber luna so far
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> am playing with the map..
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> i knew you the one to trust
<elacheche_anis> :) :D
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> sleep tight
<elacheche_anis> Seems hard to automate.. But I'll figure out a way to do it :)
<elacheche_anis> sleep tight sir
<Kilos> ask chilicuil
<inetpro> good evening
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-10
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche_anis> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hows elacheche_anis  today
<elacheche_anis> AM good thanks :) The map update test was good last night.. I just have some problems with the actual script, I'll hack it and fix the problems.. But first I'll wait for ahoneybun to conform if he wants to work on this with me on not..
<Kilos> cool, i didnt see him last night
<elacheche_anis> He hesitate about it.. I told him to test the tutorial than answer me.. You know that am lazy and can't make things done by myself :D :p need someone to help me :) :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh did you chat to him?
<elacheche_anis> I contacted him via Hangouts, he have a fresh install and he forgot to join many channels
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> thats why its good to backup /home
<Kilos> did you see if you need authorization to be able to work on it?
<elacheche_anis> Technically I need nothing at all :D He hosted the map on his people.ubuntu.com sftp account :) Since I got the membership I was asking myself how can I use that SFTP for the good of the community :D It's time to use it :)
<elacheche_anis> DO you know that you have SFTP access too?
<Kilos> no what is that
<elacheche_anis> It's a file hosting space for Ubuntu Members, to just use it for Ubuntu stuff
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#Benefits_of_Membership → SFTP access to a Web-accessible directory on people.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> It's mentioned on the Memebership Benefits :D → I was hunting those benefits one by one after a week of being a member :D So I know what most of them really are :D
<Kilos> well thats good to know
<elacheche_anis> But!
<elacheche_anis> I said that technically I don't need anything :) But before start really working on hacking those scripts I'll ask him to add some kind of license on them.. So I can know my limits :)
<Kilos> he takes long to answer emails
<ariabbas> .
<elacheche_anis> No problem :) I can get him somewhere else :)
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<elacheche_anis> hi ariabbas :)
<elacheche_anis> I'm good at hunting people online too :)
<ariabbas> hi elacheche_anis ;-)
<ariabbas> hi all :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche_anis> But for now I need to do 2 things.. Wait the answer of ahoneybun and go prepare myself to go work :) see you in hours :)
<Kilos> somewhere we have the head of a varsity or schooling thing in mali thats was going to join us here but i forget who it was
<Kilos> ok go well elacheche_anis
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> i think it had something to do with knowing someone in the council
<Kilos> hi lunapersa  how are you
<lunapersa> hello Kilos
<lunapersa> i'm fine thx
<elacheche> Morning lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> what about you ?
<lunapersa> Gm elacheche  :)
<Kilos> im fine ty :D
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> im happy when my tunisian friens visit here
<Kilos> friends
<elacheche> Happy for you Kilos :) :D
<lunapersa> xD
<elacheche> o/ Again :D x
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> I have many hardware crashs today :'( My phone is dead.. The desktop crashs too.. :(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what crashes on your desktop?
<elacheche> Actually I think that I created a short Circuit using a USB cable :/
<Kilos> ouch
<elacheche> :D x(
<Kilos> get a new cable and throw that one away
<elacheche> The same cable that I usually use to charge my phone.. I crashed my Desktop because of my phone x(
<Kilos> wb elacheche
<Kilos> elacheche  you must tell ahoneybun to join the channels again
<elacheche> He's not online
<Kilos> ya he comes on at our night
<elacheche> Yep :
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> timezone stuff, ai!
<elacheche> :D
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> ariabbas  sorry if i have forgotten, but where are you please
<Kilos> there goes kenya again
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> QA  start meeting
 * QA gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> QA  I am Miles Sharpe
<QA> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> we just testing our bot for our first meet in a few weeks time
<inetpro> QA: help meeting
<QA> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<QA>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<QA>   I am <True Name>
<QA>   topic <topic>
<QA>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<QA>   minutes so far
<QA>   meeting title is <title>
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> you man
<Kilos> QA  idea we need to have a meeting in the near future
<QA> Idea recorded: we need to have a meeting in the near future
<Kilos> QA  topic will be official launch of africa group
<QA> Current Topic: will be official launch of africa group
<inetpro> QA: you having ameeting with yourself?
<QA> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> oops...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> .
<inetpro> Kilos: you having a meeting with yourself?
<inetpro> what kinda topic is that? ^^
<Kilos> QA  agreed this is a one man meeting
<QA> Agreed: this is a one man meeting
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> QA  minutes so far
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.html
<inetpro> QA: I am Gustav H Meyer
<QA> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> QA: topic find a chairman for the first meeting
<QA> Current Topic: find a chairman for the first meeting
<inetpro> Kilos: who will be the chair?
<Kilos> QA  inetpro  +1
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro votes for Kilos
<Kilos> nono inetpro
<inetpro> QA: agreed Kilos will be the first chairman
<QA> Agreed: Kilos will be the first chairman
<Kilos> i dont do meetings
<inetpro> QA: end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-06-10-19-23-14.html
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> thanks you all for attending the short meeting
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> inetpro  thanks for sorting the bot
<Kilos> go in the source and change
<Kilos> cracks his knuckles to her knuckles
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l knuckles
<inetpro> that would probably be ibid/plugins/meetings.py
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hey elacheche  what happened to luna
<Kilos> thats no good
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-11
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  thanks for joining our mailing list
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> you and your messages in irc
<Kilos> you must use QA  its easier for both of us
<Kilos> QA  tell elacheche  QA is here for messages and meeting minutes etc
<QA> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
<elacheche> Hey Kilos !
<QA> elacheche: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell elacheche QA is here for messages and meeting minutes etc" 48 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<elacheche> OK QA & Kilos x) :D
<Kilos> see
<elacheche> What's wrong with luna Kilos ?
<Kilos> she works kiff, we tested her last night
<Kilos> she is offline again elacheche
<elacheche> o_O
<Kilos> laziness is a big thing in tunisia i see
<Kilos> energy food is the answer
<elacheche> hahahaha :D :D You better tell here that by yourself :) :D I work 30min from home, so when I go home I still have some energy to do some stuff.. She works 2hours from home with our shitty transportation systems, when she's home she's totally exhausted..
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> also fitness helps
<Kilos> you two should have a job daily
<Kilos> jog
<Kilos> QA  seen lunapersa
<QA> Kilos: lunapersa was last seen 1 day, 9 minutes and 32 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2015-06-10 08:10:03 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-10 16:34:01 UTC
<elacheche> BTW, we work in the same building :) :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I'm trying to get the habit of jogging soon..
<elacheche> I'm really aware that I need to move my a** out this chair and workout, otherwise am slowly killing myself :(
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> do you people swim there
<Kilos> swimming is the best excercise
<Kilos> and breathing properly
<elacheche> Yea of course.. :) :D
<elacheche> We live in the coast :)
<Kilos> then good to have a daily swim
<Kilos> better than jogging imo, but doing both is even better
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> how old are you elacheche  ?
<Kilos> how young
<elacheche> almost 26 Kilos :)
<Kilos> nice, i was jobbing 5 ks and swimming 1k at that age
<Kilos> hi lin
<lin> Hey Kilos
<elacheche> That inspires me :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> but tbh i was also surf lifesaving then
<Kilos> so fitness was a must
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> I need to save my own live as well
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lin  have you joined our mailing list?
<lin> ummmm...
<lin> not sure...
<Kilos> you can get to it from http://ubuntu-africa.info
<lin> hmm...no info on the ML on that site
<Kilos> where it says join us
<Kilos> im looking but cant find it either, will try get you an easier way
<Kilos> elacheche  ping
<Kilos> lin https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> there should be a join buttom here i think
<lin> All done.
<lin> kthnxs
<elacheche> pong Kilos
<elacheche> Kilos, do we have a mailing list? :D x( x)
<lin> lol
<elacheche> Ah Kilos :D I'm already subscribed :D But we have so much activiy so I can't keep syncronized with it :D :p
<Kilos> yes man
<Kilos> i forgot how to get to it
<Kilos> i thought it showed on the site
<Kilos> as soon as you over your fast period we can start to get things moving
<Kilos> and plan our first meeting etc
<Kilos> get luna to join the mailing list as well, and neo
<Kilos> ah lin was that you?
<Kilos> dennis?
<lin> Yes
<lin> That was me..
<Kilos> cool
<lin> d000d
<Kilos> i think we did the mailing list after building the site , so we need to still sort that out
<Kilos> elacheche  dont flood freenode man
<elacheche> Internet problems Kilos :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lunapersa  welcome back
<lunapersa> hello Kilos
<lunapersa> i'm @ work now :D
<Kilos> lunapersa  yeah shame. when you have time will you join our mailing list please
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> Kilos, she's here :) tell her all that you want to :)
<elacheche> inetpro, you too x)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lunapersa  i have been told to advise you to eat energy food and do some swimming and jogging
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> hey Kilos what's the lastest news
<Kilos> not much new here except elacheche  is trying to get someone else to sort a map, so he can rest more
<Kilos> he gets very lazy at times, i was hoping you can rev him up a bit
<elacheche> l00000l Kilos :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Am just trying to make that boy more involved :) After this weekend I'll start working on it and hacking the scripts :) → I have a last exam this Sunday so I need to focus on it :p :)
<Kilos> no rush elacheche  do your important things first
<Kilos> and good luck with the exam
<elacheche> Thanks.. what's exactly I'll need for that special exam.. Luck :D
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> preparation
<elacheche> Yeah that's too :D But luck is the most important thing :D I was so prepared last semester for the same exam by the same teacher.. I got 8/20.. I had one of the highest marques in my class x)
<elacheche> They think that ma genius because I got that 8 x(
<Kilos> eish, prepare even better man. 18/20 is better
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> you only get out what you put in
<Kilos> so go for it full steam
<elacheche> O/ again
<elacheche> QA
<elacheche> QA help
<QA> elacheche: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<elacheche> QA help me with delivering messages
<QA> elacheche: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo, remind and summon
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<elacheche> QA, how do I use memo
<QA> elacheche: Keeps messages for people. You can use it like this:
<QA>   my messages
<QA>   message <number>
<QA>   my messages for <person> [on <source>]
<QA>   (tell|pm|privmsg|msg|ask) <person> [on <source>] <message>
<QA>   forget my (first|last|<n>th) message for <person> [on <source>]
<elacheche> QA, tell kilos take a look at this dude → http://senseopenness.com/membership-board-member-interviews-chris-wayne/
<QA> elacheche: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> im back elacheche
<Kilos> who is that chris guy, have we seen him in the board meets
<elacheche> Yep :) He was there :)
<Kilos> whats hi nick?
<Kilos> his
<elacheche> cwayne
<Kilos> oh yeah cool
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> elacheche  how come his interview thing got to that link?
<elacheche> That's belkinsa's blog :)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> is she going to put all of ours there too?
<elacheche> I guess so
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i should have embellished more on mine
<elacheche> You should do the same for AFRICA
<Kilos> my future contribution should be , to keep nagging everyone to do better
<elacheche> You should publish Ubuntu Africa interviews in you blog!
<Kilos> nono you do it
<Kilos> you you you
<Kilos> ill ask luna to help you
<Kilos> hee hee
<elacheche> l0000l
<elacheche> I'll do that for my LoCo
<Kilos> what loco
<Kilos> 3 peeps
<elacheche> Nope.. We ahave some historical members :)
<elacheche> Don't underestimate us :) :D
<Kilos> are they still active?
<Kilos> i want to see a loco like you see in za
<elacheche> No, but am plannign to get them back :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> tell them to come meet the crazy za guy
<elacheche> :D :D
<elacheche> If one day our "father" will be online I'll ask him to come here.. He's busy running an association about Free Culture (including FOSS)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> mail them all, peeps always read their mails
<Kilos> when is your fast over?
<Kilos> so we can organise a meeting
<Kilos> luna can be chair
<elacheche> by mid-July
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thats long
<elacheche> it starts next week.. It's just 1 month :)
<Kilos> maye after that forget coffee all together and drink fruit juice and/water
<Kilos> you get addicted to cafeine too easy
<elacheche> l0000000000l.. It's in my blood :D
<elacheche> lunapersa, can confirm that x)
<Kilos> cut down man, if your brain goes weak without coffee thats a bad sign
<elacheche> x(
<elacheche> Coffee is my energy drink
<lunapersa>  yes :(
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<lunapersa> elacheche drinks a lot of coffee all day :( :(
<Kilos> stop him lunapersa
<Kilos> we cant still battle with a coffee addict as well
<lunapersa> i can't
<Kilos> hmm...
<elacheche> hahahaha :D
<lunapersa> he becomes more ..
<Kilos> just tell him if he smells of coffee he cant kiss you, he will soon stop
<lunapersa> without it
<elacheche>   .-~~-.
<elacheche> ,|`-__-'|
<elacheche> ||      |
<elacheche> `|      |  Double Espresso
<elacheche>   `-__-'
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> l00000000000l Kilos x( she loves coffee too :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 2 addicts
<Kilos> i also love coffee but go months without any
<elacheche> You're addicted to tea :D
<Kilos> yes but ive stopped adding milk for 3 months now, and cut sugar in half
<elacheche> Cool :D
<lunapersa> hahahaha
<Kilos> lunapersa  have you joined our mailing list yet?
<Kilos> you can also join Benno-007
<Kilos> and philipballew
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<philipballew> hey Kilos
<Kilos> oh hi cyrilb  you cant also join our list
<Kilos> can sorry
<cyrilb> Oh
<cyrilb> Where?
<elacheche> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-12
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> o/
<pieter2627> \o
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> How are you guys?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<elacheche> Am sleepy x( :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont have coffee
<elacheche> didn't
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> cold water in the face helps
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Yep.. I'll try that in minutes, just need to cool down.. It's very hot outside
<elacheche> Kilos, wassup!
<Kilos> lol nothing man, you are too tired
<elacheche> :(
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sometimes i sit and think, other times i just sit
<elacheche> :D :D Relaxing is good :)
<Kilos> lol
<lunapersa> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi lunapersa  how are you today?
<Kilos> thank you for joining the mailing list
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> i'm fine
<lunapersa> i'm happy because it's weekend
<lunapersa> :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> fr me its always weekend
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> it's summer :D
<Kilos> yes you so luckt, we are cold now
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> i wonder if our bot knows the weather for you
<Kilos> QA  forecast tunisia
<QA> Kilos: Too many places match tunisia: Beja; Bizerte; Djerba Mellita; El Borma; El Kef; Gabes; Gafsa; Habib Bourguiba; Jendouba; Kairouan; Kasserine; Kebili; Kelibia; Medenine; Monastir Skanes; Nabeul; Remada; Sfax El-Maou; Sidi Bouzid; Siliana; Tabarka; Tataouine; Thala; Tozeur; Tunis-Carthage and Zaghonan Magrane
<Kilos> oh my , which one do we choose lunapersa  ?
<elacheche> QA forecast Sousse
<QA> elacheche: Too many places match Sousse: Kairouan, Tunisia and Sousse, Tunisia
<lunapersa> hahaha all
<elacheche> QA forecast Tunisia Sousse
<QA> elacheche: Too many places match Tunisia Sousse: Beja; Bizerte; Djerba Mellita; El Borma; El Kef; Gabes; Gafsa; Habib Bourguiba; Jendouba; Kairouan; Kasserine; Kebili; Kelibia; Medenine; Monastir Skanes; Nabeul; Remada; Sfax El-Maou; Sidi Bouzid; Siliana; Tabarka; Tataouine; Thala; Tozeur; Tunis-Carthage and Zaghonan Magrane
<elacheche> QA help me with forecast
<QA> elacheche: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<elacheche> QA forecast
<QA> elacheche: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA  forecast sousse tunisia
<QA> Kilos: Too many places match sousse tunisia: Sousse, Tunisia and Kairouan, Tunisia
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> QA forecast Monastir Skanes
<QA> elacheche: Friday: Partly Cloudy. High: 31° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 23° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 31° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 23° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 27° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 22° C., Monday: Clear. High: 27° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 22° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 29° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 22° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 28° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low:…
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> wow low of 23°c i wanna be there
<Kilos> we been having lows down to 2°c already and worse to come
<lunapersa> :))
<Kilos> lunapersa  are you also a unity user?
<lunapersa> yes
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> thats only for clever people
<Kilos> i use kde
<elacheche> Am not a clever person than :D
<Kilos> what do you use elacheche
<lunapersa> :(
<elacheche> Awesome wm :D
<elacheche> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Kilos> ive never even heard of that
<elacheche> It's a light weight tilling windows manager :)
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> i tried one of those kind of things once , i got totally lost
<Kilos> easier for me to use 10 workspaces
<elacheche> I use 9 :D
<elacheche> Virtual one s: )
<Kilos> i been thinking elacheche  about the interview thing, we can do it but we must also add other linux peeps as well
<Kilos> yes lunapersa  you and i work the same
<Kilos> so we can use belkies idea and add a bit on, what do you think
<elacheche> Kilos, yeah sure :) I have an other interview questions too from interviews in my LoCo → Old interviews
<Kilos> good
<elacheche> Like this http://blog.nizarus.tn/2011/06/zied-est-un-utilisateur-libre
<Kilos> because if you think about it, guys like stickyboy  only use ubuntu for servers
<Kilos> where is the translate button
<elacheche> in here https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.nizarus.tn%2F2011%2F06%2Fzied-est-un-utilisateur-libre&edit-text=
<Kilos> thats better ty
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> you people are so lucky to have started young
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> elacheche  encourage ahoneybun to start looking and playing with the map so long
<Kilos> what is SELF?
<elacheche> Kilos, I already did my best :) → I never force someone to do something, I just encourage him by telling him all the good tips to start discovering it.. After that if he don't like to do it so someone else will do :)
<Kilos> aha
<elacheche> GTG
<elacheche> see you later Kilos :)
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> and be good
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-13
<Kilos> morning africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-14
<Kilos> helloo africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  how are you?
<ariabbas> Kilos: fine and you ?
<Kilos> fine ty just cold. i dont enjoy winter
<ariabbas> :-D
<ariabbas> Kilos: sorry for you.
<Kilos> ty ariabbas  , are you the man that melodie got to join us here?
<Kilos> some college or university or something?
<ariabbas> Kilos: it's 33°C where i'm now ;-)
<ariabbas> Kilos: no :-)
<Kilos> lovely email me some
<ariabbas> https://launchpad.net/~ariabbas
<Kilos> oh my i get mixed up with people
<ariabbas> :-D
<ariabbas> --> ubuntu-cm ;-)
<Kilos> oh cool
<Kilos> ongolaboy is also there
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner
<Kilos> thats me
<ariabbas> yes ongolaboy is an ubuntu-cm team admin and contact
<ariabbas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/
<Kilos> you guys must invite all your members to join us , or get them to join the mailing list
<Kilos> someime next month ill start organizing a meeting here so we can all get to know each other
<Kilos> sometime
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ;-)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi alphad
<Kilos> well, i am now going to try attract all the locos by subscribing to their mailing lists
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  thanks
<QA> no worries, Kilos
<jut_> Hello world
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-13
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Morning!
<wraith> Morning!
<Kilos> hi wraith elacheche
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa wraith
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-14
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Na3iL> Good as well ty
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-15
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hello!
<CraigZim> hello Kilos elacheche
<Na3iL> Hello Africa, Hello Kilos
<pavlushka> Hello Na3iL !
<pavlushka> How are you!
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> wbb just eating lunch
<Na3iL> Hey pavlushka am fine ty what about you
<pavlushka> Na3iL: going great, thanks!
<Na3iL> Hiya Kilos :D I am going to eat too x)
<pavlushka> lol, I am fasting guys, :(
<Na3iL> hahah I am inviting you pavlushka come launch will be almost ready after 30 minutes :D
<pavlushka> Na3iL: I mean I am fasting for Ramadan "Siam".
<Na3iL> aww, I see
<Na3iL> Today, I have been a little sick today so I eat, I am fasting too usually
<pavlushka> Na3iL: nice to hear that, :)
<Na3iL> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-16
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-17
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-18
<elacheche_anis> o/
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche_anis
<pavlushka> elacheche: can you ping this for me 119.30.38.81
<elacheche_anis> pavlushka: unreachable
<pavlushka> thanks elacheche_anis !
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis: and how are and your Ubuntu Member at home?
<elacheche_anis> Good thanks :)
<pavlushka> nice to hear that :)
<Kilos> evening africa
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-19
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<theShirbiny> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> \o/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-17
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-11
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-13
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-15
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2019-06-12
<CraigZim> I think this group has died!
<pavlushka> QA: where si the rusk?
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA: where is the rusk
<QA> pavlushka: I'm afraid I have no idea
<pavlushka> QA: rusk
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
